# MY new hair drier ....



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

lookie at what came in that little brown truck today ...







GT-58



























[Modified by Boge VR6, 12:05 AM 9-23-2002]


----------



## Grunchen (May 20, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

good lord.. thanks to you i am not going to be able to stand up for a while.. boing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

Purdy


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (gtibunny8v)*

are u sure thats going to be big enough?


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (nypassat16v)*

btw who makes that?
i dont ever remember seeing a turbonetics like that.


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Gerapudo)*

nice Volks
nice Turbo
dual ball bearing??


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (oneflygti)*

Looks like an Innovative turbo to me.


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (PSI NRG)*

WOW




































Thats the same cast exhaust manifold as i have got, so i know how big that turbo is!!!!
How much Power are you chasing then???????


[Modified by keith_r2, 7:42 AM 9-6-2002]


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (keith_r2)*

That compressor is good for over 500whp








What turbine wheel and A/r do you have?
Justin
BTW, nice v-band!


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (vwmotorsports)*

Jeeeezus H Christ! You rip that thing off a Semi truck!


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*








nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also like that heat shield. You would think all turbos would have those.


----------



## germantoy (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

forget the turbo i want the sentra http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

i dunno if that one is big enough todd.....


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (xblast)*

I can already hear the whistiling WHOOOOOSH as more and more Hp is generated.... I'm getting faint...


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (JCJetta)*

Damn!


----------



## 2.0T (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (CorradoFANATIC)*

dude i think i filled the cup!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo4dr8v (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (2.0T)*

the turbo is kinda....sick


----------



## SR20DE + a "T" (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (turbo4dr8v)*

Why so small??!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (SR20DE + a "T")*

Big friggin deal-- jk Todd that looks so sweet! can't wait to see that thing in action. --Need a ride too-


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (g60vwr)*

Have you an estimated rpm for spool up???


----------



## Vdub-QT (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (g60vwr)*

Yeah..and???
You ain't got sh!t!!















Nothing but love....


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Vdub-QT)*

Goodness Gracious!!! Todd- you supercharger sellout!!!







J/K Looks like you are going to have alot of fun with your new toy!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Vdub-QT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah..and???
You ain't got sh!t!!















Nothing but love....







[HR][/HR]​no no no I got a cracked exhaust manifold that makes my car sound like a helicopter!!! so there!


----------



## starznstraps (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Grunchen)*

hahaha










[Modified by starznstraps, 8:30 PM 9-6-2002]


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (starznstraps)*

Wow












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Now go for a 3.5 LT stroker kit.
You'll need it for spooling up that huge turbo




















































































































































































































































































































































































BTW gongrats men http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

WOW!!!!




























what size it that thing.


----------



## Jim Chu (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

DO NOT SPIN THE COMPRESSOR WHEEL DRY! Other wise it's a paperweight.


----------



## RaddoVR6-T (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Jim Chu)*

Jim, why would spinning it do anything bad? Is that just on that specific turbo, or on all turbos?


----------



## Dr. Blingonian (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

bout damn time bro! now sell me your IC setup!!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Jim Chu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]DO NOT SPIN THE COMPRESSOR WHEEL DRY! Other wise it's a paperweight.[HR][/HR]​Why not? The assembly is spun at the factory to over 60,000 Rpm before they send it out to you- you can spin it no problem.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (g60vwr)*

wow .. didnt expect to get this many replies. as for teh turbo it is an ITS GT-58. it is good for 500Hp. im expecting 420 whp when i dyno next week. we will be putting turbo in wed, i hope. if the wastegate shows up. as for 1/4 mile numbers, who knows .. im not a track drag racer. street ... diffrent story. as for spooling up .. i dont think i will have a problem, as i was supercharged for a while, and anything is better that linear boost. i hope all goes well with this ... i will keep people posted... 
BTW: i already spun the wheels .....


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

*w0000000000000t!!!*


----------



## Jim Chu (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (PineappleMonkey)*

The Garrett dual bearing units are different beasts. Just quit playing with it. I did a lot of research on those turbos. It typically retails for $2500 with a monster compressor wheel and requires a lot of exhaust gas to get it going. It'll be perfect for a full tubular manifold with small runners.


----------



## A396gti8vturbo (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

good lord that thing is HUGE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

that thing is CRaZY.......can't wait to see the #'s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (madness maker)*

Nice turbo. What ever power your set up gives you, that beast won't work hard giving it to you.
What brand wastegate are you waiting for and what are the specs of it?


----------



## wyseguy (Oct 14, 1999)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (blue98jettavr6)*

nice rig todd


----------



## 2000 VR6t (May 19, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (madness maker)*

What's up w/that Sentra in the background???


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

let me know what's the whp with that's turbo


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (AZZ KIKR)*

that sentra is a project JBE is doing .. Japanese spec biult motor, of course turbo, supposed to push 500+ HP ..


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Jim Chu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Garrett dual bearing units are different beasts. Just quit playing with it. I did a lot of research on those turbos. It typically retails for $2500 with a monster compressor wheel and requires a lot of exhaust gas to get it going. It'll be perfect for a full tubular manifold with small runners.[HR][/HR]​I.T.S. ALSO makes a dual ball bearing turbo .. 


[Modified by Boge VR6, 6:25 PM 9-9-2002]


----------



## 2000 VR6t (May 19, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that sentra is a project JBE is doing .. Japanese spec biult motor, of course turbo, supposed to push 500+ HP .. [HR][/HR]​I knew something was up with that. Damn that's some power.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (2000 VR6t)*

theres alot of cars that go thru there like that ..


----------



## 2000 VR6t (May 19, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

JBE is busy as hell huh? I tried getting an appointment there w/no return calls. Oh well good luck w/your setup I'm very interested to here how it turns out.


----------



## 2000 VR6t (May 19, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

I.T.S is Innovative turbo systems correct?


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (2000 VR6t)*

For all of you that want to know; Where This huge hair drier came for here is your answer.




























http://www.caterpillar.com/products...spec_sheet_library/marine/pdf/LEHM1875-01.pdf 
Enjoy Guys


[Modified by Vento FI, 12:49 PM 9-10-2002]


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (Boge VR6)*

damn that's gonna be sweet pushing 500 hp into that sentra.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (AZZ KIKR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]damn that's gonna be sweet pushing 500 hp into that sentra.[HR][/HR]​hell ya sweet there a 200sx with a jspec motor inside around here causing havic and it running 314to da wheels but i heard it has a lil more since then.So that sentra will be a beast


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (blue98jettavr6)*

thats the shop that has the A2 with the SC400 motor in the rear correct?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (MyBlackGti)*

correction-- a turbo lexus V8 with standalone... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (g60vwr)*

standalone!?!?!?! .. WHAT? .. not in that shop.







.. i wish he would throw Mo Tec in there










[Modified by Boge VR6, 11:52 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: MY new hair drier .... (madness maker)*

Department of Sanitation called, they want their turbo back....


----------

